# Excel: Buchstaben bei Eingabe Zahlenwert zuweisen



## Tangstedt (7. April 2005)

Liebe Excel-Cracks,

Suche seit Tagen nach einer praktikablen Lösung für folgende Aufgabenstellung:

Ich möchte, daß bei der Eingabe von einzlenen Buchstaben, woanders eine Zahl ausgegeben wird. Den Zahlenwert aller Buchstaben kenne ich. Der unterscheidet sich vom ASCII-Code und kann deshalb nicht von dort abgeleitet werden. 

Beispiel: "A"= 1, "B" = 2, "C" = 3, "U" = 6

Der Benutzer tippt z.B. ein A, dann soll automatisch in einer anderen Zelle eine 1 erscheinen, usw. Mit den Zahlen will ich anschließend Berechnungen anstellen.

Ich würde Funktion, das Makro oder wie auch immer das Problem gelöst wird, gerne VORHER in die Zellen eintragen und dem Benutzer praktisch ein leeres Excel-Blatt vorlegen. So wie er mindestens zwei Buchstaben eingetragen hat, beginnt Excel mit der Auswertung.

Problem: Ich kenne natürlich nicht die Reihenfolge und Häufigkeit der Buchstaben. Ich muß also für jede Zelle alle Buchstabenmöglichkeiten annehmen.

Hmmm, klingt sicher sehr kompliziert?! Ich hoffe, Ihr steigt durch. Vielen Dank schon mal an alle fürs Durchlesen.

Karin


----------



## duckdonald (7. April 2005)

Hi Tangstedt,

als Lösung für die Wertzuweisung der Buchstaben Bietet sich die Funktion SVERWEIS an.
Bei der Abfrage ob der Benutzer was eingegeben hat ist die WENN-Funktion ideal.

Ich weiss nicht welche art von Auswertung du willst, bei Zählen der Anzahl der Buchstaben ist di ZÄHLENWENN-Funktion anwendbar.

Ich hab ein Beispiel angelegt.

Viel Spass beim experimentieren


----------



## Tangstedt (7. April 2005)

Wow, bist du schnell! Ich habe mir die Datei gerade aufgemacht. Es funktioniert grandios. Ich verstehe kaum, was da abgeht, aber ich kann es mir hinbröseln wie ich es brauche.
(Das ganze ist für die Auswertung von Namen für Sachen Numerologie gedacht. Ich will nicht die Zahlen von Hand unter die Buchstaben schreiben und im Kopf zusammenadieren)

Mit Exel funktioniert es grandios.

Ich danke dir sehr. Diese Anweisung ist die einzige, die bisher im Internet steht. Ich habe wirklich alle Exelforen und Hilfeseiten durchgeflöht...

 

Gruß aus Hamburg

Karin


----------



## kilian (25. Oktober 2009)

Hut ab!  Ich habe aus dem gleichen Grund so eine Lösung gesucht, funktioniert fantastisch.  Großes Dankeschön von einem Hobby-Numerologen.


----------



## Bastian55 (18. August 2011)

...ok es sind ein paar Jahre ins Land gegangen seitdem diese Frage gestellt wurde, aber noch eine kleine Frage zu dem Thema von meiner Seite:

Kann ich in der SVerweis Funktion erreichen, dass auch zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung unterschieden wird? Ich möchte halt, dass einem "M" ein anderer Wert zugewisen wird wie einem "m"...

Vielen Dank schon mal
Basti


----------



## r_Alf (7. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht helfen dir ja die Funktionen GROSS(text) und/oder KLEIN(text) unter Kategorie TEXT (im Funktionsbrowser) weiter (Excel 2010).


----------



## tombe (7. Oktober 2011)

Abgesehen davon das Bastian55 seine Frage vor mehr als einem Jahr gestellt hat.

GROSS wandelt einfach einen bstimmten Text in Großbuchstaben um. KLEIN macht genau das Gegenteil. Dürfte somit beim Unterscheiden zwsichen Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht helfen.

Wenn schon dann kannst du CODE verwenden. Diese Funktion liefert denn ASCII Code des Zeichens und damit kann dann auch unterschieden werden ob es ein großes "A" = 65 oder ein kleines "a" = 97 war.


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Oktober 2011)

Moin,



tombe hat gesagt.:


> Abgesehen davon das Bastian55 seine Frage vor mehr als einem Jahr gestellt hat.


nun ja, genau genommen sind es 'nur' 1,5 Monate 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tombe (7. Oktober 2011)

Ups, ich habe irgendwie 18.08.*10* gelesen. So spät bin ich doch gestern doch gar nicht ins Bett gekommen.

Na ja, wenigstens sollte mein Tipp aber helfen.


----------



## cyracus (12. Oktober 2017)

@duckdonald, herzlichen Dank für die tolle Anleitung - hat mir sehr geholfen und erspart mir jetzt viel Zeit und Arbeit.

Wüsche Dir eine gute Zeit  ‹(•‿•)›


----------

